# Lightstream Resources (LTS.TO)



## Greyhound86 (Feb 21, 2010)

Under $3 to $2.75 today.

What a fall. Surely the assets of the company are worth more than the $645 million market cap


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Sold this dog at $9 after buying it a few years ago at $11. Thank god.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Greyhound86 said:


> Under $3 to $2.75 today.
> 
> What a fall. Surely the assets of the company are worth more than the $645 million market cap


The book value of their assets was $1.96 billion, or $9.75/share at September 30, 2014.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

They certainly look cheap. I'm not sure if there's another company in the sector that trades at 30% of book value. They still have higher debt levels than their peers, but this is pretty crazy selling.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Lightstream took a large writedown recently. There is probably a lot of doubt that their assets are worth as much as book value.


----------



## feetfats (Jan 3, 2013)

With a quarterly EPS of .02 and a dividend of 0.12 does this make a severe dividend cut imminent? It looks like it was already cut in half at the start of 2014.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought a few days ago, today it's up 20%. Hopefully it'll continue to climb.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Cut the dividend to zero today and warned about debt covenant breakage.

It's probably a great time to buy and average down! Haha


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

This one's going straight to zero or some sort of major restructuring where more than half the company is sold.


----------



## moneytree (Jul 15, 2015)

*FrontFour Lawsuit*

What do you guys think of the lawsuit filed against Lightstream by FrontFour Capital in Calgary?

Any merit to their claim that Lightstream's new 9.875% notes should be wound up?


----------

